# Best Greek New Testamente version



## plandazuri (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello everybody, 
I am taking a Greek class so I need to buy a Greek New Testament.
Could you pls. share which version you think is the best one for learning purposes? 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Nov 10, 2009)

The best edition of the Greek New Testament in your present situation is the one your professor is using for the course.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 10, 2009)

I prefer the UBS 4th edition.


----------



## plandazuri (Nov 10, 2009)

it is an online course...


----------



## ADKing (Nov 10, 2009)

The Trinitarian Bible Society sells fine editions of the Received Text here Trinitarian Bible Society - The Word of God Among All Nations


http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/sales/salesimages/grnt1.jpg


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 10, 2009)

UBS Greek Reader's Edition (Paperback)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/UBS-Greek-New-Testament-Greek-English/dp/1598563572/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257875711&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: The UBS Greek New Testament: A Reader's Edition : Greek Bible Text / Running Greek-English Dictionary (German Bible Society) (9781598563573): Barbara Aland, Kurt Aland, Johannes Karavidopoulos, Carlo Maria Martini, Bruce M. Metzger: Books[/ame]


----------



## Nathan Riese (Nov 10, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> UBS Greek Reader's Edition (Paperback)
> 
> Amazon.com: The UBS Greek New Testament: A Reader's Edition : Greek Bible Text / Running Greek-English Dictionary (German Bible Society) (9781598563573): Barbara Aland, Kurt Aland, Johannes Karavidopoulos, Carlo Maria Martini, Bruce M. Metzger: Books



YUP! what he said!


----------



## GD (Nov 11, 2009)

As others have said, your professor’s preference will rule. Don’t be surprised if he insists you not use a Reader’s edition. Many teachers see the definitions at the bottom of the page as one level of malevolence below an interlinear. Using the most accurate text will (and should) eventually be important to you, but early on you need something you’re comfortable reading more than anything else.

I’d recommend the (long-superseded) UBS1 (1966). It has 1) large, well-spaced text, 2) a readable font (like OCT or Loeb editions), 3) high-quality, opaque paper, and 4) a binding that allows it to lay flat while you read it *or* while you look something up. From UBS2 on down, the paper became very thin, and in UBS4 the font became thin and spidery as well. 

Best wishes!


----------

